# Road Crusing Arizona



## MorbidPh8 (May 13, 2009)

I haven't been on in a while due to family issues, but in the last month I have found a great road to cruse for herps. There is little to no traffic so its safe to drive slow and get out for pics. Here are some pics.






 Sidewinder This road I always find at least one.






 Mohave Rattler I almost missed him sitting on the side of the road.

I have some more on my flash drive at home. Ill post more later. Anybody else go road crusing? I really want to catch a Cal King Snake but all I have been finding is rattlers.


----------



## Goomba (May 13, 2009)

Awesome! There's a lot of them in western Arizona. Definitely one of my favorite crotalus species.


----------



## CID143ti (May 14, 2009)

Are you sure that's a Mojave?  I've haven't seen one that looks like that...I was thinking it was a tiger.  Anyway, nice pics...the sidewinder has some serious rattles.  You usually don't see wild snakes with that many.


----------



## Goomba (May 14, 2009)

http://www.reptilesofaz.com/herp-snakes.html A good reference. I'm also not so sure that the second picture is of a Mohave.


----------



## MorbidPh8 (May 14, 2009)

Yea that sidewinder has taken care of his tail. lol Maybe im wrong but my field guide says the coon tail on Mohaves the white is thicker than the black. On WDB the tail is even white and black rings. The white is thinker but not by much.... Hmm any body got any ideas?


That website rocks Ive had it bookmarked for a while now. I have to do some research but I have heard of people talking about two differnt types of Mohaves. Mohave Greens and Mohave Reds. Now I know common names suck. So I have to do some searching to find out more.


----------



## MorbidPh8 (May 14, 2009)

here is a website that has pics of Crotalus Scutulatus Scutulatus or Northen Mohave Rattlesnake.  http://www.californiaherps.com/snakes/pages/c.s.scutulatus.html Look down a cpl of pics there is one that looks close and was found in San Bernardino County which a couple of miles away from where this one was found. Only this one was found on the AZ side of the colorado river. The only thing I can think of is that it was near shedding. I didnt get close enough to its head to see if its eyes where blue. lol


----------



## CID143ti (May 18, 2009)

lol, yeah, the sharp end is one I try to stay away from too.  Over all your right, the bands are more equally sized in WDBs and whites are larger in the Mojave's.  Mojave's and WDB look very similar and I wouldn't think that snake looks like a WDB.  Do you have any more pics of that snake?  Yeah, if I'm not mistaken, the greens are part of the western/south western group of Mojave's.  I think the coloration is due to environmental factors.  The further east, the less green.  The Texas Mojaves look very simialr to WDBs.  

I was going tiger due to the banding but now I would guess that thing is a speck.  Check out that site for the baby from your county.  Looks similar to me.


----------



## MorbidPh8 (May 19, 2009)

Wow it does look like a Crotalus mitchellii except the colors are differnt.... Hmmm. Neat. All the pics I have are about the same. I tried to get closer to him and he rattled for a split second. Which made me jump lol.  He then turned towards the desert and slithered off.


----------



## MorbidPh8 (May 19, 2009)

Hey I posted the same pics on a AZ herp forum

They confirmed it its a Crotalus mitchellii. Sweet Im totaly jazzed about it. Mojave's and WDB are every where up here. Its cool to find something else.


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 23, 2009)

Good finds, no such thing to my knowledge as a "Mojave red"

Hey Mods, jklm956 is an obvious spammer, how bout we delete his post and ban him..


----------



## josh_r (Aug 1, 2009)

crotalus mitchellii pyrrhus comes in just about every color of the rainbow. i have seen animals that are brick red to bright orange and peach to yellow. and some with all those colors on the same animal. i have seen tan and brown individuals. i have seen violet and purple animals to blue and blue gray animals. the nicest i've ever seen are pure while animals with very narrow black bands. they are stunning and one of my favorite crotalus species! check these pics.

























white ones!

http://www.fotothing.com/photos/6ab/6abd1bba18b92cdea8d717b91c11f2d1_925.jpg

http://www.fotothing.com/photos/623/6234a137a6bcc4d13afd97c3075098f3_023.jpg


----------

